# Finishing moves



## JzHernandez77 (May 12, 2013)

So I just found out about finishing moves with wing chun and I read somewhere that This guy uses the taekwondo axe-kick as his finishing move. So I just wanted to know what finishing moves you guys use or why you don't use a finishing move


----------



## Danny T (May 12, 2013)

Pre-planned finishing moves goes completely against the purpose of the Wing Chun System which is to free the practitioner of predetermined patterns, techniques, or actions. A good wing chun practitioner will respond only to what is seen and then felt and not use prearranged actions.


----------



## martial sparrer (May 12, 2013)

I think finishing moves may be very hard to incorporate because you can never predict what is going to happen in a fight or sparring etc.   why not see what techniques are your best, and easiest to perform for your body type....then practice the heck out of them.....so they become a part of you....I have about seven kicks that I like, I can perform, and they are ones that are practical for me....and then when I spar I can apply them and really see what  works best


----------



## Argus (May 12, 2013)

Firstly, most (if not all) Taekwondo kicks are not suited to Wing Chun.

Secondly, the idea of "finishing moves" strikes me as complete fantasy.

In Wing Chun, we're trying to end the fight honestly; in as simple, quick, and efficient a method as possible. Why try to execute some silly, fancy move when a punch or two will produce the same, if not better outcome, with a much higher chance of success?

Moreover, as DannyT stated, we're not trying to "do" moves in Wing Chun. That's a recipe for disaster. You have to be able to respond instantaneously to whatever energy your opponent gives you; that's the reason we spend countless hours training sensitivity. If you're just trying to apply this or that move, you're not "listening," and you won't respond with the right technique at the right time. I think ideally you shouldn't even be thinking about technique -- you should just be chasing center, and responding spontaneously to anything that obstructs that goal.


----------



## mook jong man (May 12, 2013)

If you hit hard enough , you might only have to use one move and that will be your finishing technique.
But generally speaking , in Wing Chun the close range techniques are the finishing moves , as we move from the punching phase and trapping phase into closer range we will use elbow and knee strikes .

Depending on the position of the opponents body we might also use stamp kicks to the back of the knee and hook kicks to the opponents thighs or rib cage , these would also be done in conjunction with controlling the opponents arm while striking with the other hand , so three limbs will be in operation at the same time.

Certainly would not be using an axe kick that's for sure , even if I could perform one it's  not a Wing Chun technique and contradicts Wing Chun principles such as directness , and economy of movement.


----------



## Drose427 (May 12, 2013)

In my opinion, you should have more of an idea than a plan. So I'm torn on the idea of a "Planned Finishing Move" Having an idea of what youre going to do isn't bad, but I don't like the thought of being rigid in a plan, or planned finishing move. The situation could change in the blink of an eye. Even if you caught someone in the jaw with elbow and daze them, if you planned on ending it with an axe kick, if they dodge or block it what are you gonna do? Regardless of what techniques you use I feel it's important to be able to adapt and change tho the situation. Just like previous posters have said, by an idea I mean know what moves you're confident enough with that you could use. For instance, the only kick I have complete confidence I could use in self defense is a side kick, but I know that just because I could use it, doesn't mean the opportunity will be there. At my school, we're taught to end it as quick as possible with one or two moves, Il Kyuk. So ideally, every move should be a finishing move so to speak. But it might not work out that way, so I believe that the ability to adapt to the situation is the key, not necessarily the move set you have in mind


----------



## WingChunIan (May 13, 2013)

Every strike is a finishing move. If I hit I am aiming to finish the fight there and then and I keep hitting with the same intention until the fight is finished. The idea that you have some special move that you bring out to end the fight is comical and is straight out of fantasy fighting video games like Mortal Combat.


----------



## mograph (May 13, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a finishing move a technique performed on a dazed opponent, one who has been softened up and is no longer a threat? Isn't it a bit of an indulgence, a dramatic-looking move that would not work (usually because of telegraphing) if the opponent were still a threat?

If so, I can see why it would violate a few WC principles.


----------



## mook jong man (May 13, 2013)

mograph said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a finishing move a technique performed on a dazed opponent, one who has been softened up and is no longer a threat? Isn't it a bit of an indulgence, a dramatic-looking move that would not work (usually because of telegraphing) if the opponent were still a threat?
> 
> If so, I can see why it would violate a few WC principles.



In Wing Chun the techniques are closely chained together to overwhelm the opponent.
The finishing move just happens to be the last movement of the technique chain.
It doesn't matter if they are dazed or not , they just have to be trapped  and at the right range for the technique.
These techniques start and end in nanoseconds , and which one you will use depends on what position the person is in and how they are standing.

Usually it starts with chain punching.

Then it could end with any of these type of technques
Chain punching followed , by hook kick to inner or outer thigh.
Chain punching , followed by elbow strike to sternum
Chain punching , followed by latching the neck and knee strike to sternum 
Chain punching followed , by elbow strike and sweep
Chain punching followed by stamp kick to back of opponents knee ( if the opponent is side on )
Chain kicking , a rapid combination of three low kicks to the opponents legs combined with wrist latching and striking.
There are quite a few more , and they transition seamlessly from punching to trapping to finish in a matter of seconds.

Apart from the elbow strike and sweep where the opponent hits the deck very hard , they are not dramatic in their execution , in fact with a properly trained practitioner you would probably not even be able to tell exactly what he did , such is the economy of movement.
But the effect of the power on the opponent is pretty dramatic , a bil tze elbow strike into the sternum can really drop someone.

As I said before , they are usually the extremely close range techniques like elbows and knee strikes more than anything else , using an axe kick as the last strike in the technique chain would make as much sense as bending down to punch somebody in the foot from a Wing Chun perspective.
It just wouldn't be the done thing.

You can see the elbow strike and sweep used as a finishing technique   at 0:24 in this clip.

[video=youtube_share;t_y69TgpDOE]http://youtu.be/t_y69TgpDOE[/video]


----------

